# Slimming world diet for bulking????



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

I am starting the winter bulk and have been thinking about diet and which to follow, the slimming world diet is for slimming but I have been thinking it would also be great for bulking. As in this diet you can eat as much rice, pasta, potatoes, fruit and meat as you want. So high carb high protein low fat diet would this not be good as a bulking diet and should keep you lean as well???

Whats everyone views on this?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

you ewat as much pasta and rice as you want ul get fat ha doesnt matter what kind of "diet" you follow if your eating to mnay kcals ul get fat end of bro hight protein mid carbs and mid fats 250kcals or so above maintenance and if your getting to fat or whatever drop a bit of carbs or fats. thats the "diet" you should follow io keep my foods the same just the amounts will change thats all really bro.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

I know what you mean mate but ppl actually lose weight on the slimming world diet. I know ppl that have done it and lose stones, and they eat pasta, potatoes fruit and Mullir light yogurts and as much as they want. I can't understand how it works but it does. So that's why I was wondering if anyone has used it for bodybuilding. ??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't a clue what this diet is, but if any diet works it does so because you eat less calories than you burn, simple.

Besides you need fats for normal healthy living.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Not aimed at anyone in this thread... But this does my fcuking head right in, my mum goes to slimming world and they have foods that are apparently "free" meaning you can have as much as you want and don't have to count it, fruit is one of there "free" foods!

W4nkers :cursing:


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Haha I know how u feel lol but am I rite in saying that they can eat as much pasta and that as they want?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Isn't that the one where you have green days and red days ?

You can eat what you want out the red diary on a red day and vice versa.

Red is meat day/green is veg.

Something like that I believe.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Yeah thats the one, it's just about eating the correct foods so mite give it a go in a recomp style bulk!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dazza84 said:


> ...am I rite in saying that they can eat as much pasta and that as they want?


They can do... but it will make them fat if they eat enough to push them over their daily maintenance calorie intake day-in day-out.


----------

